# SONY Incompatible with 501 VOD 1080p?



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

I finally got the I Am Legend download today (8/15!) only to find that I flunked the Dish compatibility test, despite the fact that my TV DOES absolutely support 1080/24p as clearly stated in the owners manual. When the test came back as failed, I got a screen that said that it didn't necessarily mean the TV didn't support 1080p, just that it wasn't compatible with "this event." My TV is a one year old *Sony KDL-46V3000, hooked up to a 722 via HDMI*. Everything works fine at 1080i, just no 1080p VOD. 

Anybody else having problems with Sony HDTV compatibility? Any known compatiblity issues? Any hope of getting it resolved?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I had the same exact problem with a Samsung HLS5687WX/XAA system, hooked up to a 622 via HDMI.



VIDEO - Display Device : Single digital micro mirror device
Pixel Count : 1920 horizontal x 1080 vertical
Segment Color Wheel : 55 mm/5 segment
Resolution : 1080p
Contrast ratio : 10,000:1
Channel Coverage : VHF 2-13
UHF 14-69
CATV 1-125 (up to 181 pre-selected 
channels).
ATSC 1-69

I thought I would ask here before calling tech support..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you guys check at AVSforum are your HDTV sets really support of 1080p24 ? Manual is not final judgment.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you actually have to buy the _I Am Legend_ PPV title just to run the test?

I have the impression the 1080p implementation on ViP series receivers isn't compatible with a number of true 1080p/24 capable televisions. I own a Sony Bravia KDL52XBR4 model. It truly supports 1080p/24, 120Hz and 5:5 pull-down of 1080p/24 content. Something would have to be very wrong if that TV failed the E* 1080p/24 compatibility test.


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Did you guys check at AVSforum are your HDTV sets really support of 1080p24 ? Manual is not final judgment.


Browsed around the AVSforum and saw remarks about this tv (sony kdl-46v3000) indicating that it supports 1080/24p input with 3:2 pulldown. Seems to be that it is 1080p native, but not 1080/24p native. Not sure what the implications are with regard to VOD 1080p compatibility. What exactly do you need to have to work with it?


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

No you don't have to buy it. I just ran the compatible test, and it failed. I called tech support, and they told me to go into HDTV setup and check TV TYPE and 1080P is not listed. According to tech support it should be there if your set supports 1080P. I do not think they are correct. Does anyone have 1080P listed in TV TYPE.


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

Bobby H said:


> Do you actually have to buy the _I Am Legend_ PPV title just to run the test?.


No -- just hit RENT and it will run the test. If it doesn't work, you will get a screen that allows you to cancel, or rent the movie in "another resolution compatible with your tv." So it doesn't cost anything to try. I ran multiple tests trying different menu settings/whatever else I could think of. Let us know what happens with your Sony!


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

fmcomputer said:



> No you don't have to buy it. I just ran the compatible test, and it failed. I called tech support, and they told me to go into HDTV setup and check TV TYPE and 1080P is not listed. According to tech support it should be there if your set supports 1080P. I do not think they are correct. Does anyone have 1080P listed in TV TYPE.


That is total BS. That is a user-selectable option and there is no selection for 1080p. The highest is 1080i.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

dschneider said:


> That is total BS. That is a user-selectable option and there is no selection for 1080p. The highest is 1080i.


I just called tech support again, and they old me this time that a new software version 6.14 will fix the problem. If I call 6 more times I bet I get 6 different answers. What a bunch of crap !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

dschneider said:


> No -- just hit RENT and it will run the test. If it doesn't work, you will get a screen that allows you to cancel, or rent the movie in "another resolution compatible with your tv." So it doesn't cost anything to try. I ran multiple tests trying different menu settings/whatever else I could think of. Let us know what happens with your Sony!


So are you stuck with the movie if you hit RENT and it passes the test?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh good. Let's roll out 1080p beginning July 31 with release 6.10 and start discussing 6.14 by August 15 as the solution to making it work. Note, these are not fixes for some unanticipated side effect. On July 31 after receiving 6.10 on my 722 the "Movies on demand" was giving me a smart card error. So I called Tech Support and I was advised they were aware of the problem.

It's no big deal, but what? Marketing had the advertising ready, so even though programming didn't have time to test the software out it came?:nono2:


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> So are you stuck with the movie if you hit RENT and it passes the test?


Would love to know the answer to that one, but I never managed to get that far!


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a one year old sony SXRD2, same issue. Currently plays Blue Ray in 1080p, as well I have a PC with a 1080P gaming card and is supports it as well, I assume this is another Dishnetwork almost capatable issue, all about marketing.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

dschneider said:


> Would love to know the answer to that one, but I never managed to get that far!


According to the Help screen for this rental:



> If your TV is compatible, the receiver automatically outputs 1080p


Not sure if you still get a "do you want to continue" screen, though.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine was incompatable, but I hit rent anyway. Output 1080i, and I was very happy... I doubt you can "see" the difference... But, yeah Dish should get their crap together with all this 1080P marketing and not being able to provide it but to 1 in 10000 TV sets.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is AVS Forum's list of TVs that properly support 1080/24p:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997138


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

IIP said:


> Here is AVS Forum's list of TVs that properly support 1080/24p:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997138


That list doesn't mean squat. My TV, a Sony A3000, is on that list, and yet is incompatible with 1080p on Dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish appears to be still working out the spec for 1080p. Direct has it in beta *also*.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

Dish is constantly working out the spec on one thing or another, and in a way, that's a good thing, but when I talked to 3rd tier support, they told me that I was the only one having this issue and that I should take it up with Sony.

Arggggg........................


----------



## dschneider (Aug 23, 2007)

lwien said:


> Dish is constantly working out the spec on one thing or another, and in a way, that's a good thing, but when I talked to 3rd tier support, they told me that I was the only one having this issue and that I should take it up with Sony.
> 
> Arggggg........................


In addition to the posts here, I see on other forums a general consensus that the Dish 1080p will not work with Sony 1080p equipment, period. Haven't been able to find a single instance of a Sony TV working with the Dish 1080p VOD. Anybody out there with a Sony that has gotten this to pass the test?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

dschneider said:


> In addition to the posts here, I see on other forums a general consensus that the Dish 1080p will not work with Sony 1080p equipment, period. Haven't been able to find a single instance of a Sony TV working with the Dish 1080p VOD. Anybody out there with a Sony that has gotten this to pass the test?


If Dish will hurry up and send me my replacement 622, I'll try it out on my 52XBR4. I'm definitely curious to see if it works or not on my set.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dschneider said:


> In addition to the posts here, I see on other forums a general consensus that the Dish 1080p will not work with Sony 1080p equipment, period. Haven't been able to find a single instance of a Sony TV working with the Dish 1080p VOD. Anybody out there with a Sony that has gotten this to pass the test?


There are a number of reports from various non-Sony TVs that are also failing. It isn't a Sony issue; it's a Dish issue. It should not be particularly surprising since this is the very first time Dish's software to enable 1080p in any format has been released to the public. They really should have did what DirecTV started doing months ago: set up a test channel that allowed this testing to be done BEFORE the content was released and marketed so heavily.

In any event, I'm sure Dish is feeling the pressure to get this working, and I'm sure they will. Like any new feature, it takes a little time to work out the bugs.


----------



## raylock (Feb 4, 2006)

dschneider said:


> In addition to the posts here, I see on other forums a general consensus that the Dish 1080p will not work with Sony 1080p equipment, period. Haven't been able to find a single instance of a Sony TV working with the Dish 1080p VOD. Anybody out there with a Sony that has gotten this to pass the test?


OK, had to try it. Cost me $2.99 to find out though

Works with my Sony 46Z4100. Display shows 1090p/24. You do have to pay money to see if it works, unfortunately.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

raylock said:


> You do have to pay money to see if it works, unfortunately.


No you don't. You can hit "rent" and IF your set is incompatible, it will say so without it costing you a dime.


----------



## raylock (Feb 4, 2006)

lwien said:


> No you don't. You can hit "rent" and IF your set is incompatible, it will say so without it costing you a dime.


Sorry, it didn't work that way on my set. My first screen says rent. If I don't select that opton, I get a second screen that says that "Either my TV does not accept that resolution or you did not select rent quick enough" (not exact). Second time, I selected rent and the movie began playing. Don't know why your procedure is different than mine, but anything is possible and, I guess, probable I guess, IF it had been incompatible, it wouldn't have cost me anything. The earlier question was whether it cost anything to find out if your set is compatible. I believe the answer is NO if your set is not compatable but YES if it is compatible.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

raylock said:


> The earlier question was whether it cost anything to find out if your set is compatible. I believe the answer is NO if your set is not compatable but YES if it is compatible.


Yup. That sounds right.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lwien said:


> That list doesn't mean squat. My TV, a Sony A3000, is on that list, and yet is incompatible with 1080p on Dish.


The reviews of your set that I can find *all* suggest that it can do 24fps... it's a 120 Hz set. The list actually *does* mean squat as far as your set. The fact that your set doesn't play with your Dish receiver may be due to other things, such as, gasp, a mistake or a problem.


----------



## lwien (Aug 16, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> The reviews of your set that I can find *all* suggest that it can do 24fps... it's a 120 Hz set. The list actually *does* mean squat as far as your set. The fact that your set doesn't play with your Dish receiver may be due to other things, such as, gasp, a mistake or a problem.


Yup........my problem and Dish's mistake.

My problem is not only that it doesn't work, but Dish is telling me that it is NOT their problem, but Sony's, which implies that they are not going to do a damn thing about it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe they just can't get it to work with Sony's built in DRM system in many models? Wouldn't surprise me. Sony has a long history of preferring to make the consumer's life miserable in order to protect content they own which is why I hated to see their standards control the HD hardware market.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Got my replacement 622 yesterday but it hasn't downloaded the VOD movies yet. As soon as I Am Legend shows up I'm going to give it a try on my XBR4.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lwien said:


> ...
> My problem is not only that it doesn't work, but Dish is telling me that it is NOT their problem, but Sony's, which implies that they are not going to do a damn thing about it.


Which you know for a *fact* is incorrect.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

OK, so I just spent 35 min on the phone with tech support...this is great, after we went round and round about why I cannot get 1080p on my 60A3000 (completely 24fps capable, and I have tried motion enhancer off to make it 4:4 @96fps) that there is nothing they can do, he offered me Sony's number at least half a dozen times...I mentioned L6.14 and the response was evasive

the best part is that when asked for the code on the upper right and I said 995 he said that's not a dish code that must be on your TV...after 5 min of BS ing he finally got it

my goal was to ensure that this case gets in their knowledge base or OE for you nukes out there....I think there KB is lacking they should be putting EVERY case into a database and trend at least each month...ugh 

Basically 100000 people have got the 612 and i am "lucky"..ha lucky that it doesn't work?

Anyway, I did it just to see what I could get out of them, obviously my TV is capable (and I knew it didn;t work based on reading all thre forums)and obviously something is a miss between the 622 and the TV..


But in all honesty, their Corrective Action Program is weak, not to mention information dissemination and Change Managment, but what can we do?


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've had v6.12 on my 622 for a week or so now, and in trying to access IAL in 1080p, my TV keeps flunking the test. Since it's clearly a 1080p set via HDMI (Sony KDSR70XBR2) what now?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> I've had v6.12 on my 622 for a week or so now, and in trying to access IAL in 1080p, my TV keeps flunking the test. Since it's clearly a 1080p set via HDMI (Sony KDSR70XBR2) what now?


Your TV will accept 1080/60p signals, but not 1080/24p signals, so in this case, the receiver is correctly identifying your TV as being incompatible, which means the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i, which is compatible with your TV.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

IIP said:


> Your TV will accept 1080/60p signals, but not 1080/24p signals, so in this case, the receiver is correctly identifying your TV as being incompatible, which means the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i, which is compatible with your TV.


I will check the manual for settings along with the AVS lists. Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish appears to be still working out the spec for 1080p. Direct has it in beta *also*.


:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you like to help resolve the issues with particular HDTV, then post your EDID in a thread http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137532.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Ordered last night on a samsung LN-T4665F (passed test) no problem, played movie in 1080P... Nice (but not worth $6.99 a flick if you ask me)... :nono2:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

IIP said:


> Your TV will accept 1080/60p signals, but not 1080/24p signals, so in this case, the receiver is correctly identifying your TV as being incompatible, which means the receiver will convert the signal to 1080/60i, which is compatible with your TV.


His TV *will* accept 24fps content and and it will be displayed, of course, at 1080*p* using 3:2 Pulldown and thus introducing judder which may or may not be an issue. (Depending on content and viewer.)

The point is that his set *will* accept 24fps content.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> His TV *will* accept 24fps content and and it will be displayed, of course, at 1080*p* using 3:2 Pulldown and thus introducing judder which may or may not be an issue. (Depending on content and viewer.)
> 
> The point is that is set *will* accept 24fps content.


Appologies, you are correct. I had to read 6 reviews before I found one that confirmed that it accepts 1080/24p signals.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

IIP said:


> Appologies, you are correct. I had to read 6 reviews before I found one that confirmed that it accepts 1080/24p signals.


So I'm back at square one with my Sony KDSR70XBR2 and passing their d**n* "test"


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> So are you stuck with the movie if you hit RENT and it passes the test?


Agree with lwien, you don't have to rent it if it passes the test.

When you first select the 1080p VOD event, you get a screen stating it costs $2.99, and that a 1080p test will be performed.

If you select "rent" from this screen, it doesn't really "test" anything, but just immediately goes into 1080p mode. My Pioneer Plasma displayed this instantly, via component no less, with the mode reading 1080p on the TV.

While in 1080p mode, a 2nd requestor pops up asking if you want to continue with the movie. You can continue at this point, or cancel out. If you cancel out, or don't press anything (which would be the case for people who's TV doesn't display the 1080p signal and can't even see it) it falls back out of 1080p mode, and you get a 3rd requester saying you failed, and asking if you want to rent in lower resolution.

I've done this over and over, you can definitely "test" without having to pay or rent the movie. It gives you a chance to cancel out while in the 1080p test screen.


----------



## raylock (Feb 4, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Agree with lwien, you don't have to rent it if it passes the test.
> 
> When you first select the 1080p VOD event, you get a screen stating it costs $2.99, and that a 1080p test will be performed.
> 
> ...


I thought I might have missed something when I tried this with my upstairs 622. I reported earlier that if it passed the compatibility test you had rented it. So I just tried it on my basement 622. I select the movie and I get a screen asking me if I want to rent the movie. I did nothing and I then got a screen saying that either I didn't answer quickly enough or the resolution of my TV was not compatible. So I did it again (no resolution testing had been performed at this point). This time I said yes and the resolution compatibility of TV was checked, it passed and I was informed I had rented the movie. So my experience in both cases was that when my TV or projector passed the test I was stuck for the rental fee. I can't challenge what your experience was, I can only tell you what mine was. I don't have any ideas why we should be getting different results.
Best
Ray


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think my Panasonic plasma only supports 1080p/60. The manual doesn't say so, but I found it someplace on the internet (but can't find it now). I originally failed the test, but I was using my Yamaha soundbar as the switcher (HMDI in and out). I suspected that the 722 wasn't getting a good return code back from the TV because of the sound system in the middle. I changed things up to run HDMI from 722 and DVD player directly into my TV, and run a digital optical audio out to the sound system. Now, the 1080p VOD works fine. The downside is that I could only find that out by renting 10,000 B.C. That is 90 minutes of my life wasted.

BTW, I could definitely tell the difference with the 1080p. Very, very crisp and clear picture, although I've never seen that specific film in any other resolution to compare (and certainly won't).


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think my Panasonic plasma only supports 1080p/60. The manual doesn't say so, but I found it someplace on the internet (but can't find it now). I originally failed the test, but I was using my Yamaha soundbar as the switcher (HMDI in and out). I suspected that the 722 wasn't getting a good return code back from the TV because of the sound system in the middle. I changed things up to run HDMI from 722 and DVD player directly into my TV, and run a digital optical audio out to the sound system. Now, the 1080p VOD works fine. The downside is that I could only find that out by renting 10,000 B.C. That is 90 minutes of my life wasted.

BTW, I could definitely tell the difference with the 1080p. Very, very crisp and clear picture, although I've never seen that specific film in any other resolution to compare (and certainly won't).


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Agree with lwien, you don't have to rent it if it passes the test.
> 
> When you first select the 1080p VOD event, you get a screen stating it costs $2.99, and that a 1080p test will be performed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that worked for my on a KDL-40Z4100 and I saw 1080P/24fps for resolution on the Sony. However if I go to Diagnostics/HDMI tests, it does not show 1080p as supported resolution. I called tech support and they tried to tell me 1080i is a better resolution than 1080p


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Note there are apparently changes in L618 that may make 1080P24 work with some Sony and perhaps others. So far my test does not look good but it does now try and switch to 1080p24. See my post
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2036106&postcount=53


----------

